# Grade the C's 2007 Draft



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

OK sportsfans its time to grade the celts draft...we picked up ray allen, gabe pruitt and big baby davis and gave up wally (woohoo!!) delonte, the number 5 and a future 2nd rounder...whats the grade??? i give them an A welcome to beantown Ray!!!


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

I'll give them a B/B+. I thought McRoberts was a better fit, more of a defensive presence and not another undersized PF in the mold of Gomes and Powe. Thought Pruitt was a solid pick, not sure how great a pro he'll be, but I think he was the right pick there. Was very happy with the trade.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Now that they've established some form of direction, they need to get working on O'Neal/Gasol.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

A

Appeased Pierce with a veteran. 
Drafted two solid role players.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Solid B rating.

The #5 probably wouldn't have contributed right away and we got a 7-time All-Star, 25+ PPG scorer (albeit, a 32 year old recently injured one) that will give the best compliment Pierce has ever had in his career without giving up our three biggest pieces (Jefferson, Ratliff, Green). I've had some time to think about it and when you dump Wally and get Ray Allen AND keep Jefferson to go with Pierce, you have a solid 1-2-3 core in the East. Ainge proved his scouting abilities again by getting a solid PG backup in Pruitt and Big Baby Davis was another guy Ainge grabbed lower than he should've been picked. His 6'10" 280-290 frame will be a good mix with Perkins/Scal/Whoever. Chad Ford apparently had Pruitt and Davis rated a respectable 21 and 23 in the draft. Danny does it again!

Celtics improved today. They aren't a ECF finalist or anything, but I do believe they're better.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

ok so 1st i was pissed at ainge when he dealt wally, delonte, and our pick away, but when i figured out that the pick was wasted on jeff green, and then the pick we got turned into a steal in glen ''big baby'' davis. i was pretty pleased. we get a veteran star in ray allen who can take the double off of pierce and big baby up top with big al. thats a big bulk of front court. then we got rondo and telfair switchin time at the point. thas pretty good. 

way to go c's.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Solid B as well. Ray and Paul will be great to watch together. Ray's got a bad rep as a chucker but he's actually a pretty good distributor when Seattle was still healthy and competitive (with Bones Barry, Lewis, and Desmond Mason). He's still got a few good years left in him, and Celts are definitely looking to compete in the EC next season.

Sucks that Yi ends up in Milwaukee... but I suppose its not all that bad a situation for him.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

A++. We acquired a top 10 player in the league and kept Pierce and Jefferson. Plus, Big Baby is a solid 2nd rounder. Couldnt be happier


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> A++. We acquired a top 10 player in the league and kept Pierce and Jefferson. Plus, Big Baby is a solid 2nd rounder. Couldnt be happier


We??? you've jumped ships??


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> We??? you've jumped ships??


From Milwaukee to Seattle to Boston...


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm willing to give tonight an A. The fact that we got a legit second option without giving up Jefferson, Green, Gomes or Theo's contract is awesome. We now still have Jefferson to lead the front court and some valuable trade pieces. Now we just need to pick up Gasol or O'Neal and this is an A+++++++.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

B, although closer to the B+/A- range. The Allen move should work, but it still has a chance of just making the Celtics mediocre. I'll be interested to see if the Celtics can move Ratliff and Green for another established player. 

The Glen Davis pick was awesome, though. Ainge continues taking my favorite players from each draft and I somehow continue to not be a Celtics fan.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> From Milwaukee to Seattle to Boston...


Same here, though i was already a boston fan, but a much bigger one now that two of my favorite players are on the same team.

The draft was an A simply because they got allen. Forget everybody besides Oden and Durant, nobody in this draft is going to end up better than jesus shuttlesworth.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I give it an A

-they acquire an All Star and highly needed perimeter scorer in Allen that can't walk away after one season. He's locked up for 3 more years

-getting rid of Wally without taking on more trash in return

-kept Al Jefferson 

-kept Theo's attractive expiring contract

-I too would have preferred McRoberts over Oliver Miller part 2 and Pruit is a solid pick as a back up to Rondo


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Marcus13 said:


> From Milwaukee to Seattle to Boston...


:cheers: 

Welcome to Celtics Nation.


----------



## usceltics (Apr 22, 2006)

A

We got pruitt and big baby davis in second round, and got Ray Allen for basicly just the 5th pick.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Although, this still proves Ainge is a liar. He insisted the day before the draft he was going to keep the pick and not make a trade. In this case, I'm glad he's a liar.


----------



## Alumni96 (Aug 23, 2006)

B for me. Loved the trade but pg is still too big a question right now. Pruitt is not a natural pg and will take some time to develop. If they pick up a quality vet pg then in the coming months then I'd move it up to A. :greatjob:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Now that they've established some form of direction, they need to get working on O'Neal/Gasol.


Ray Allen and Paul Pierce + O'Neal or Gasol is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I gave it a B. Ray Allen is better than anyone Pierce has ever played with, but IMO the Pruitt pick was stupid (unless he's getting traded) when we could've helped the center situation by drafting one of them... Glen Davis doesn't help us at all. But the Ray deal is enough for me to think we had a good night.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

banner17 said:


> I give it an A
> 
> -they acquire an All Star and highly needed perimeter scorer in Allen that can't walk away after one season. He's locked up for 3 more years
> 
> ...


:cheers: Yeah, what you said.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Alumni96 said:


> B for me. Loved the trade but pg is still too big a question right now. Pruitt is not a natural pg and will take some time to develop. If they pick up a quality vet pg then in the coming months then I'd move it up to A. :greatjob:


I'll get flamed for this like I got flamed for being happy he joined the team last year, but I think Rondo will do just fine at PG this year.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I think so too but it would be nice to have veteran insurance just in case.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ratliff for Walker, anyone?


----------



## Alumni96 (Aug 23, 2006)

cgcatsfan said:


> I'll get flamed for this like I got flamed for being happy he joined the team last year, but I think Rondo will do just fine at PG this year.


CG I won't flame you. I was referring to someone like Brevin Knight to back up and mentor Rondo. I like Rajon but he can't play 48 minutes. I don't think Pruitt can be trusted with serious back up minutes yet. Telfair should not be on the team next year. Wyc burned that bridge.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Ratliff for Walker, anyone?




dont have to ask me twice


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

mrsister said:


> Although, this still proves Ainge is a liar. He insisted the day before the draft he was going to keep the pick and not make a trade. In this case, I'm glad he's a liar.


Liar liar is a bit harsh, no? GM's, especially at draft time, make many public statements that do not turn out to happen.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

yea but danny makes comments that are untrue during the pre season, regular season, off season...shoot i know what going to happen just by listening to danny and going with whatever is opposite


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Using this as evidence of Danny being a liar is a bit ridiculous.

Would you have prefered that he say this:

"Yes, I'm doing everything I can do to move the fifth pick. I'll give it to anyone for thirty cents on the dollar. Please, just someone call me and take it!"


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BostonBasketball said:


> I'll give them a B/B+. I thought McRoberts was a better fit, more of a defensive presence and not another undersized PF in the mold of Gomes and Powe. Thought Pruitt was a solid pick, not sure how great a pro he'll be, but I think he was the right pick there. Was very happy with the trade.


Davis is bigger than Powe, if ESPN Insider is to be believed (in one blog post there, there was a claim that at a private workout Davis measured in at 6'9" in shoes). He's also an overweight clone of Jefferson, so if I were to make a guess, I'd say the reason that they passed on McRoberts and Davidson was that Jefferson was next up on the trade docket.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Using this as evidence of Danny being a liar is a bit ridiculous.
> 
> Would you have prefered that he say this:
> 
> "Yes, I'm doing everything I can do to move the fifth pick. I'll give it to anyone for thirty cents on the dollar. Please, just someone call me and take it!"




cmon...if everyone on this board knes he was bs'ing when he said he wasnt going to trade the pick you know the other 29 gms knew the same thing...do you really think _anyone_ believed he wasnt going to trade it?? when every statement that comes out of your mouth is false people start to catch on and figure out the pattern


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Still, "liar" is a bit harsh, no? GM's in all sports say things and then something else happens. You should never show all your cards. First of all it limits your ability to negotiate. Secondly deals fall through. We were probably working on many options, including using the pick. Tiis deal went through. Other fell through. That's the way it goes.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I just don't know why Ainge bothers to say anything at all. It's like the boy who cried wolf. I just can't trust anything that comes out of his mouth. I'm not saying that GMs shouldn't use misdirection once in awhile, but Ainge tends to do it all the time. Just ask Walker.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Whatever Ainge says, the opposite happens. In his own perverted way, he's always telling the truth.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Well he did at one point say that he was going to try and trade the pick, a little bit before the draft he said they were prepared to make the pick. After the draft both sides say something changed at the last minute to get the deal to go through. Where's the lie?


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Ok. I'm wrong. He didn't say he definitely would keep the pick. He said he was likely to keep the pick. In any case, I still don't trust what he says based on everything he's said in the past.

He does get off the hook for being an outright liar by the way he says things. He uses phrases like "likely to", "don't expect to", "have no intentions of", "will not make any phone calls" (but will answer them), and others. He leaves himself an out, but more often than not, he takes that out.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

one day before the draft ainge says something to the effect of "we are probably keeping the pick" correct?? now i understand the deal was made last minute after that statement was made...but ainge is the one who made the first call about it! he was the one who pursued it...its not like seattle made the move after ainge said he would keep the pick...so ainge had to have this in mind for a long time...thinking if KG fell through then ill go after allen....i didnt just come to him in a dream the night before the draft...so in this case i do no think "liar" is harsh


----------

